# Using same tile for bathroom and kitchen too Matchy-Matchy?



## bobtheblindguy

I would definitely go with a different color tile in the bathroom. Same tiles in both rooms will be noticed. I would also switch to a 6x6 in the bath.


----------



## Mop in Hand

I disagree, same tile thoughout. 12" is what I would use. My reason for the same tile is the same reason wall to wall carpet is used from room to room. It flows.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

I would do both in 12" tiles
I wish I had used the same tiles in my bath & hallways


----------



## ConstantChange

I would definitely use the same tile in both places. 

From your pictures, 18" looks good to me, but you'd be cutting almost every tile in the small bathroom. 

I would see if a tile store will let you borrow a few 18" and 12" tiles and try it out. See which layout looks best to you.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

There is one "advantage" to using different tile
If you need/decide to replace tile you don't have to do it all


----------



## Frostbite

I like the idea of having smaller tiles in the bathroom since it is smaller and you get closer to the floor (sitting vs. standing) I also think that you should use a different and more textured tile in the bathroom since you are more likely to to bare foot in the bathroom.


----------



## Blondesense

I would use the same. Better flow. 

I like the look of the 18 inch, but if I were doing it myself I would go with a 12 or 13 inch because they are a bit more forgiving to install. If you use a matching grout I don't think it will make a huge visual difference. 

(And I know you didn't ask this, but it appears you are going from vinyl to a tile so be sure your subfloor is adequate.)


----------



## bobtheblindguy

If the bathroom and kitchen floor flowed together then the same tile would be fine. But it looks like the bath is on a different level the the kitchen. So a different smaller tile would be better . Unless this is a rental.


----------



## Ivy

I'm using the same tile in the kitchen, powder room and front entry (all on the same level). The upstairs main bath will get a totally different look.


----------



## redrover

*my take on tile*

My home is 1 complete half sq ft main floor the same tile and with relatively open floor plan aesthetically flows. Entry R into Kitchen flowing into Dining and L down hall, passing main bath and laundry with same tile with Living and den same color(ish) carpet. Master bath has no door, same white carpet becomes same tile passing closets into bath. I didn't do it but think it was a great idea using the same tile. Means purchasing and storing less overage for oops's and repair, very smart. But on the other hand…

From the photos your spaces appear small and unless chosen tile very dark like the hallway pictured, are abrupt transitions and room delineations. Two completely separate rooms/spaces with the same tile I would notice, and seem matchy matchy. Chosen for convenience, perhaps randomly and in fact imply lack of inspiration. I think aesthetics better served by going with separation of space, each flooring unique with unique room atmosphere. 

The bath on a diagonal is creating a great deal of work for yourself with the effort lost (and perhaps too busy) in that teensy space. Great idea with visual tile samples and tape, gotta remember that. To me the smaller tile is clearly more proportionate for the space. (I wonder what mosaic would look like?)
I am a big fan of divergence however and perhaps the kitchen on diagonal would open it more visually (it appears quite cramped) and worth the extra work to cut.

Just my thoughts, I do tend to be conversely opinionated. J


----------

